# Dental alloy



## pinman (Jan 27, 2010)

I scored a small bottle in an obviously old cardboard box that says "1oz Troy clev-dent alloy for casting" the metal inside is greyish white shot. I can't find this product using a google search. Does anyone know this alloys composition? Or can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 28, 2010)

The description you provided sounds like the bottle has been used to hold excess dental amalgam. Can you post a picture?

Harold


----------



## pinman (Jan 28, 2010)

Will do asap. Would amalgam have the ability to be "packed" into a crevice? This material consists of solid metal shot.


----------



## Scott2357 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure what your shot in the bottle is, but dental amalgam is mixed as needed in paste form using a catalyst. It's slightly exothermic and hardens to a solid quickly. You have to test the shot to find it's composition. Could be the bottle was just a convenient place to put some loose ball bearings someone found.


----------



## pinman (Jan 28, 2010)

Positive it's not ball bearings. The shot shows the characteristics/inconsistencies of molten metal being poured into water. I tested 3 pieces using pt, 14kt au, and ag test acids. tHe metal only reacted to the pt test but the material just darkened to a dull gray. I will post a picture asap. Thanks.


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry it took so long. heres the pictures.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure looks good, doesn't it?


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

It does to me, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 29, 2010)

I think I would break off that little tail, dissolve it in hot aqua regia, and test it with stannous chloride.


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can tell but, the solitary piece shows how the pt test acid dulled the finish.


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

Slight problem there. While I have been lurking for quite some time(and appreciate the knowledge gathered immensley!), I still have yet to find a source for nitric acid. I am limited to the use of AP solely. To be honest I would really like to explore the abilities of the AP process in regards to processing pgms. I have a few cats that i have gathered that I really want to play with.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you tried to melt a small piece?


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

no i guess ill try that right now


----------



## 61 silverman (Jan 29, 2010)

If you have a test Kit that contains a test stone, Make a streak on the plate by rubbing in a straight line.. leaving a line of metal .. You said that you have pt test solution , this is AR prepared for these kits.. It will disolve alloys containing Au -Pt -Pd , The Pt may require a little assistance with some heat, even a warm light bulb held close to the ONE SMALL DROP of solution will warm it enough ,with a little rocking back and forth,to dissolve all three metals.. Use a cotton swab absorb the drop ant test with stannous chloride, see my test results all dental scrap ALL WHITE..


----------



## Palladium (Jan 29, 2010)

http://siris-libraries.si.edu/ipac20/ipac.jsp?uri=full=3100001~!280773!0#focus


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

it melted within seconds using a mapp/oxygen torch. The resulting bead is a matte white finish.


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes I put shoes on before I went outside to melt the sample.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I don't think that is a good sign. I was going to say the shape of the shot looks like a lot of the indium shot on Ebay with the long tail.
Maybe its indium? That has a low melting point.
Jim


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

Palladium how do I view that? I cant figure out how to open it. Sorry if I am slow.


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

I appreciate the suggestion silverman but unfortunately my tin solder is burried in my storage locker atm.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 29, 2010)

You have to put in a request to have it emailed to you. May take some time like a day or two. I've done it before. Looks like that was made some times in the early 1900's.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 29, 2010)

I just noticed you said you used mapp and oxygen, I thought it was mapp only at first read.I would have tried to melt it with just propane to see if that melts it. Because that would rule out pd or pt.
Jim


----------



## pinman (Jan 29, 2010)

I guess I'll have to wait for the morning to call the library for my card # as it is needed to create an account there. Great link, thanks Palladium.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy birthday pinman...


----------



## pinman (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha! Thanks.


----------

